# Dream Bike



## JD (May 11, 2009)

Mine:  Either an Eastern Woods Research OWB, or Endless Lifetime with the Hammer Schmit 2 speed internal drive train 24t and 36t with an 18t rear cog.  Not sure what forks I would buy in this day and age...yours?


----------



## BigJay (May 12, 2009)

Intense Tracer... Hmmmmm.... I looked at in for a long time... but so pricey!
Santa Cruz Blur LT2... a bit cheaper and amazing as well...

But now i saw the new TRANSITION Covert... 150mm travel. Based for a 160mm fork... Hammershmidt compatible... Hmmmm! Might upgrade sooner then expected!

As far as my SS goes... I'm plenty happy with the way it rides. A HAmmershmidt would make things easier... but my frame doesn't have ISCG mounts... it has a eccentric BB for chain lenght ajustments instead...


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

To be honest I haven't really put much thought into my dream bike.  Something All Mountainish with around 5" of travel.  I like the sounds of the Hammershmidt, so that would be cool.  I'd look for a stiff fork, probably 20mm TA.  Solid wheelset, that didn't weigh too much.  

I guess it wouldn't be too exotic.  I'd just want it to be reliable under my weight, and most of all fun!


----------



## thorski (May 12, 2009)

Harley davidson night-rod


----------



## tjf67 (May 12, 2009)

YETTI 575  I have it YUMMY


----------



## gorgonzola (May 12, 2009)

JD said:


> an Eastern Woods Research OWB


awright! a local favorite down here in bethlehem peeyay, jay is da ewr man


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

About 175cm, 82-84 under foot, 13m turn radius.....

oh wait, wrong thread


----------



## gorgonzola (May 12, 2009)

good one root, when we doin a ride?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> good one root, when we doin a ride?


 don't you still owe me a beer???


HAHAHAHA:beer:


----------

